# Loss of Power? 1.8T.



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

Was wondering has ever had this issue or may know what the culprit could be - 

Was doing about 60/65 uphill when my car suddenly lost power, the engine was still running and the car was still moving, but I felt absolutely nothing. My car has minor modifications, so you can feel the power. However, I didn't notice a major drop in speed - maybe 2 or 3 mph? After a few minutes, it regained the power it had before. Really weird. 

It's a 1.8T, 6 speed. Has an intake, APR tune, catback exhaust. 

My boyfriend recently had his car lose power as well, his mods surpass mine but he owns a mkvi gti... 

any help/suggestions would be wonderful


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you scanned the car for codes?


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

The boost control valve has came up before. Could that cause the car to lose power though? It only has happened while cruising, not acceleratoring... I'm not sure if that woud make a difference.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I'm not sure. What was the actual code thrown? I'd also try to scan it again since this has happened.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

N249


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The code should be a P code...Pxxxx


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll have to take it to double Js or VW to get scanned today. Will let you know what pops up!


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

No codes. No check engine light. This is an odd one.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Fuel filter?


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

Could be. This is probably the 4/5 time it has done this. Its just weird that the car is still moving, everything seems to be working, but you feel no power whatsoever.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Even if it doesn't fix the problem, I'd throw on a new fuel filter. They are often overlooked. My NB had the original filter at 11 years and 90k. My GTI had the original at 9 years and 118k!


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, mines 10yrs and I have NO idea whether or not the fuel filter has been replaced yet! And i'm at 107k miles. I've noticed that having the A/C on causes the car to be a bit sluggish, so maybe I need to replace some belts as well.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The AC will zap some power. That's normal.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

According to a few friends of mine, it's something called Limp Mode - basically just the car over boosting.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Doesn't sound like limp mode to me. Limp mode usually doesn't just go away like that. It usually takes restarting the car. But not sure. It should have a CEL with it though. Or at least some codes. It would really help to know what the code was before.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm 99% sure the only code that has came up was the N249, and when that happened originally we replaced the diverter valve because the vacuum seal was bad and it fixed the issue.

It's came up one more time after replacing that part... but that was when I upgraded the APR tune. After they cleared the codes, it hasn't come back up.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

So do you not have a boost gauge? I'd get one if you don't. Personally, I think its essential, especially after having a tune. Good way to know if things are functioning properly.


----------



## arainaxo (Oct 19, 2010)

That is definitely next on my list of things I need to get  And thank you for the help by the way - I always have something to learn about my car!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

I've had similar power loss for the last 3-4 years now, beginning ~150k miles. Once every few months, power would cut out for a split second (most of the time) and the longest was 2-3 seconds, and came right back. The engine didn't die and there was never a CEL or DTC, which makes it a mystery. BTW, I've always replaced the fuel filter every 50k so no clogged filter. 

So you think this is the N249 valve acting up?


----------

